# Why we(USA) need our own manned spacecraft program



## DC (Oct 11, 2018)

https://www.oann.com/rocket-carrying-space-station-crew-fails-in-mid-air-crew-safe-agencies/

This could have been a fatal disaster.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 11, 2018)

It's the 4th time they have done the emergency reentry, they have it down now.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 11, 2018)

Well right now we're reliant on Elon to unfuck hisself.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 11, 2018)

It's embarrassing that we've had to depend on Russia for all our manned space transportation. It may also be embarrassing--depending upon outcome--that NASA will soon depend on Elon Musk.

SpaceX vows manned flight to space station is on track


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2018)

Musk has too many fingers in too many pies. He should pick his fav and consult on the rest.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 11, 2018)

DC said:


> Musk has too many fingers in too many pies. He should pick his fav and consult on the rest.



He's not the primary engineer on all these projects.


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> He's not the primary engineer on all these projects.


Nope but he runs it. They get the go/nogo from him.


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 11, 2018)

medicchick said:


> It's the 4th time they have done the emergency reentry, they have it down now.



Well isn't that comforting...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2018)

medicchick said:


> It's the 4th time they have done the emergency reentry, they have it down now.


Not like we haven't had problems.
4 aborts in 139 launches isn't that bad.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah they have a pretty high launch rate. It's common sense for you guys to have your own in house capacity too.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 11, 2018)

DC said:


> Musk has too many fingers in too many pies. He should pick his fav and consult on the rest.



Gotta disagree on this. He's an investor and a face for the public. Ever hear of Nikola Tesla? He failed a lot more than Musk and Tesla is so far under appreciated for being one of America's greatest inventors ever.


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Gotta disagree on this. He's an investor and a face for the public. Ever hear of Nikola Tesla? He failed a lot more than Musk and Tesla is so far under appreciated for being one of America's greatest inventors ever.



Never said he was a failure. The space biz requires undivided attention. Musk kinda scrambled the mix with his ad hoc management style. I worked in space systems. It definitely not easy. He is doing great things. I would like to see his focus be solely on it. We need what SpaceX is doing...most rikitik.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 11, 2018)

This reminded me of something in the past, that made me smile thinking about it.

Glad someone else out there thinks like this.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Not like we haven't had problems.
> 4 aborts in 139 launches isn't that bad.



That's true, sir. Not a bad record overall considering the number of things that can go wrong.


----------



## AWP (Oct 13, 2018)

Putting a man in space at any orbital altitude is infinitely more difficult than other altitude-based records on earth.

With that said, NASA needs to "rediscover" how to put a man in orbit.


----------



## DC (Oct 13, 2018)

AWP said:


> Putting a man in space at any orbital altitude is infinitely more difficult than other altitude-based records on earth.
> 
> With that said, NASA needs to "rediscover" how to put a man in orbit.


And Musk is the man if he can get off his ego.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 13, 2018)

DC said:


> And Musk is the man if he can get off his ego.



Nothing wrong with having a competitive ego. He's a businessman afterall...


----------



## Totentanz (Oct 13, 2018)

DC said:


> And Musk is the man if he can get off his ego.



Is he "the man" or is he "the financier"?  With the way he's been running Tesla, I'm starting to wonder if a cult of personality and the idea of working at a company focused on cool things hasn't drawn in talent that's doing the majority of the heavy lifting (particularly in mid-to-upper management) at SpaceX.

I'll note that I do think SpaceX is "the organization" to make it happen, if such an organization exists.


----------



## DC (Oct 13, 2018)

SpaceX was primarily engineering staffed by McDonnell Douglas/Boeing talent. Most have left for other ventures. As it would seem SpaceX Engineering is run by recent college grads with zero previous experience in programs like the ISS and SS programs. There are some mentorship onboard. Not sure it’s enough. I honestly think SpaceX may lose out to Boeing on a manned system. They are the organization if it existed...100% spot on.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2018)

Not manned rockets, but still a great story with even better photos.

Exclusive inside look at Rocket Lab’s secret new mega factory!

I think it's cool that AUS has a space program.


----------



## digrar (Oct 14, 2018)




----------

